# hd receiver on older tv.



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

quick question: i have an older sony tube tv in the play room for my kids.. I have an extra HD receiver that is currently not in use.. Can i hook a HD receiver up to a Regular old style non HD television. I am not expecting to get HD picture(i know i cant), just want Dtv for kids upstairs without buying a new receiver.., and since i have this one laying around, I thought i would give it a try if it will work...

thanks


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

It should work just fine. My old plasma died last week and I had an old 13" TV hooked up to my HR22 for a couple of days without any issue.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

habudab said:


> quick question: i have an older sony tube tv in the play room for my kids.. I have an extra HD receiver that is currently not in use.. Can i hook a HD receiver up to a Regular old style non HD television. I am not expecting to get HD picture(i know i cant), just want Dtv for kids upstairs without buying a new receiver.., and since i have this one laying around, I thought i would give it a try if it will work...
> 
> thanks


No reason why not if your Sony supports any of the outputs available from the HD receiver.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Just set the receiver resolution to 480i only and you can view the HD channels also on your old sd tv.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I have an H24 connected to my kid's tv through an RF modulator. Guide/menus look like crap but it plays just fine.


----------



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks..


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

TANK said:


> Just set the receiver resolution to 480i only and you can view the HD channels also on your old sd tv.


The composite video output is always 480i.

The picture will look great, BTW. I had HD connected to an old SD TV when my Sony went through its color block issues. Was amazed at how good the old TV looked on the HD channels.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The H2x receivers just don't have an RF output, so if your TV does not have composite or s-video inputs, you will need an RF modulator.

- Merg


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

The problem with using an HD receiver on an SD set is you'll realize how good that old TV can still look, and how poor the DirecTV SD feeds you've been putting up with really are_!_

I've only got one HDTV but three HD boxes somehow. On my bedroom set, it is SD only but has component inputs, and the picture is really sweet.

One interesting side note is that on 480i outputs, the "Format" button works different. It cycles through zoom, crop and reverse-stretch modes. So you can see an HD channel letterboxed, do a center cut zoom, or reverse-stretch channels like A&E that show stretch-o-vision from time to time.


----------



## TheDurk (Mar 8, 2007)

I have an H23 attached to a 14" SD set in the kitchen. At that size, HD doesn't matter as far as the TV goes, but the feed is a big step up. Even more importantly, the set has access to all program material stored on the HR2X's via MRV. There is also a coax run to a VCR with a broken transport that has feeds from both DVR's, so I can follow a game or movie during a brief visit to the kitchen without going into the H23. Dead-transport VCR makes a great 2-source RF modulator, especially if you already own it. RF remote repeater lets you switch the VCR input between DVR's from the kitchen.


----------

